

Idea: How about auto-complete everywhere on any OS? - a_alakkad

I used to code using SublimeText editor, and it&#x27;s really amazing, how about having that feature in every text area in every where?
Is there any software like that? Linux?
======
S4M
Emacs has a package called autocomplete [0] that does what you want, but for
some languages you have to configure it yourself. I believe vi has something
similar.

[0]
[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AutoComplete](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AutoComplete)

